# Texan game tonight



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if it will be shown anywhere tonight ? I believe the game starts at 10PM.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Jynxy's place  She'll respond soon enough.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

All I know is I woke up early this morning bought NFL game pass with the hopes of watching the Broncos knock off the Pats. Needless to say, I was quite disappointed. Am happy with the quality of the feed on game pass, wish I had looked into it earlier, looks good fed into my TV

If you do find a bar broadcasting the game please post the info, would be nice to get out and see a game.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

It will be on Fox sports at 10:30,if you have that package. You can also find free streaming sites on the net.I am not a Tech guy and found one just put in something like free streaming NFL playoffs,I watch the Pats game doing that this morning.

I think somebody on here said they show games at some American Steak house[Can't remember the name],with the first one starting at 10:30 you might be able to find it or at a bar.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I stand corrected 10pm.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I will be sitting in front of my television... working on direct tv site figuring out how I can stream it from my parents account aright now  I missed last nights game. Rats...  

Texas Roadhouse has the games, but they dont appear to be live. They are just replays on the local stations through the week.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

If anyone knows, let me know... I have called a few bars, but none are showing it... Need to watch the home team kick some A$$....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> If anyone knows, let me know... I have called a few bars, but none are showing it... Need to watch the home team kick some A$$....


Maybe one of 'em has internet and will let us stream  Bring a laptop and an hdmi cable :eyebrows:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Had people in town from Houston so was trying to download the Game Pass app and pay $50 to stream playoff games to ATV (connect to 65" TV) but apparently not allowed to download the GP app using US iTunes store and account.

How crazy is that restriction ? 

Anyway, just have to stay off the Internet tomorrow and watch the rerun in the afternoon...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ccr said:


> Had people in town from Houston so was trying to download the Game Pass app and pay $50 to stream playoff games to ATV (connect to 65" TV) but apparently not allowed to download the GP app using US iTunes store and account.
> 
> How crazy is that restriction ?
> 
> Anyway, just have to stay off the Internet tomorrow and watch the rerun in the afternoon...


Where and when do they show the re-run?
Also, I have the basic internet (the lowest one) from Du, would that be fast enough to stream, if so... then I will check one site and let you guys know if you guys want to watch it in front of a tv and sitting on couches.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the 8mb and stream pretty much all the time through the work around from direct tv website. 

Bit jealous CCR. I need a bigger tv... I have all of a 26" that the company provided


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If the internet does not work there is also the NFL Audio pass for 14.99,you can get your home announcers.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ccr said:


> Had people in town from Houston so was trying to download the Game Pass app and pay $50 to stream playoff games to ATV (connect to 65" TV) but apparently not allowed to download the GP app using US iTunes store and account.
> 
> How crazy is that restriction ?
> 
> Anyway, just have to stay off the Internet tomorrow and watch the rerun in the afternoon...


Damn, 65 inches.... rich somamab!tch. 




Jynxgirl said:


> I have the 8mb and stream pretty much all the time through the work around from direct tv website.
> 
> Bit jealous CCR. I need a bigger tv... I have all of a 26" that the company provided


If that speed is legit then I will open the doors to my crib to those that want to come over and watch... bring your own beer and snacks, of course.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have the 8mb and stream pretty much all the time through the work around from direct tv website.
> 
> Bit jealous CCR. I need a bigger tv... I have all of a 26" that the company provided


I (supposedly) have fiber optic and recently upgraded to 30Mb so should have good stream if I could only subscribed.

I might pay for my Mom's DirectTV next year so I could access it, win-win


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The only issue... is you dont get the 'local' game for your area. Some rule they have that sucks!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Where and when do they show the re-run?.


OSN, Fox Sport channel (HD too) in the afternoon.

I just checked and the Giants and Packers game will be on at 1:30AM if anyone wants to stay up.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> If that speed is legit then I will open the doors to my crib to those that want to come over and watch... bring your own beer and snacks, of course.


Where is your hospitality??? I am gona need wing stop wings and the yummy fries from there, and some black label schmirnoffs. Thanks. 

Indo, what area do you live? I may be tempted to venture out as I know you are not a weirdo. Can vouch for indo... he is an alright guy :tongue1:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The only issue... is you dont get the 'local' game for your area. Some rule they have that sucks!


Could be ok since she lives in New England, so I might get Saints, Texans and Packers games


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought the NFL playoff game pass for $50, and the game came in really good. I have the ungraded du line 16mb, but it does not use that much bandwidth, I am sure would be the same with 8mb. Hooked to my 42" and HD picture, quite happy with the quality. Saw the Broncos get slaughtered  this morning and watched the fourth quarter of the NO-SF game, what a crazy ending that was.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where is your hospitality??? I am gona need wing stop wings and the yummy fries from there, and some black label schmirnoffs. Thanks.
> 
> Indo, what area do you live? I may be tempted to venture out as I know you are not a weirdo. Can vouch for indo... he is an alright guy :tongue1:


Wing Stop?!?!?! I need me some BW3s (Buffalo Wild Wings) wings and mushrooms with southwest ranch.... 

I got the link to work and it is streaming no issues right now, it is not HD, but really grainy, but it works for me.... I have it setup with my laptop via HDMI, but the sound is coming from the laptop.... wtf...

I live in the Marina.... hit me up if ya'll want....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I bought the NFL playoff game pass for $50, and the game came in really good. I have the ungraded du line 16mb, but it does not use that much bandwidth, I am sure would be the same with 8mb. Hooked to my 42" and HD picture, quite happy with the quality. Saw the Broncos get slaughtered  this morning and watched the fourth quarter of the NO-SF game, what a crazy ending that was.


You inviting us over or you bragging?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> You inviting us over or you bragging?


Not tonight, maybe for the Championship games


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A coral drop in karama is taking longer then expected. Raincheck?Next week?


----------

